# El sarcófago de plomo de Notre-Dame



## octopodiforme (14 Abr 2022)

Mystery sarcophagus found after Notre-Dame fire to be opened


A mysterious leaden sarcophagus discovered in the bowels of Paris' Notre-Dame cathedral after it was devastated by a fire will soon be opened and its secrets revealed, French archaeologists said Thursday.




www.france24.com





Hallado a 20 metros de profundidad durante las obras de reparación del incendio.

Quizá de alguien importante, del siglo XIV.

El martes se extrajo y la apertura es inminente. ¡Adelante, doctor Jones!


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (14 Abr 2022)

Yo no lo abriría el último ataúd de plomo que recuerdo se abrió contenía una víctima de la gripe española y desde entonces hay mucha gripecilla









Un virus letal enterrado en un ataúd de plomo desde 1919


Científicos británicos quieren buscar claves sobre la 'gripe española' en el cadáver de un aristócrata




elpais-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Abr 2022)

Armando Bronca Segura666 dijo:


> Yo no lo abriría el último ataúd de plomo que recuerdo se abrió contenía una víctima de la gripe española y desde entonces hay mucha gripecilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es del s.XIV igual contiene una víctima de la peste bubónica.


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (14 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si es del s.XIV igual contiene una víctima de la peste bubónica.



Por eso lo digo


----------



## Anka Motz (14 Abr 2022)

Pues no sé yo....
Quienes lo pusieron ahí ( a 20 metros de profundidad ) y en un sarcófago de plomo.....

Igual NO QUERÍAN que nadie lo encontrara y abriera.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Abr 2022)

Después de muchos análisis pagados con dinero público, el informe final dirá que murió de saturnismo.


----------



## Javito68 (14 Abr 2022)

Han excavado 20 metros por unas obras de rehablitacion de la cubierta?. Van a hacer un Parking subterraneo?.

Por otro lado, hace no se cuantos siglos, hacen un agujero de 20m para enterrar un sarcofago? Suena extraño!

Espero que no sea el origen de un nuevo timo plandemico. Espero que lleve mascarilla quien lo abra…


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (14 Abr 2022)

Esos sarcofagos de plomo solo son una caja protectora del verdadero sarcofago


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Abr 2022)

Sarcófagos de plomo en el siglo XIV? incendio premeditado para tener acceso a zonas antes prohibidas? en el afoto se ven lo que parecen canalizaciones antiguas de aguas fecales alrededor del supuesto ataud.


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues no sé yo....
> Quienes lo pusieron ahí ( a 20 metros de profundidad ) y en un sarcófago de plomo.....
> 
> Igual NO QUERÍAN que nadie lo encontrara y abriera.



Lo abrirán en una cámara de aislamiento de alta seguridad con robocs y cristales desde donde los científricos y militares mirarán las evoluciones.

Y de repente saldrá una criatura maligna romperá los cristales matará a los robocs y cientifricos y militares y expandirá su simiente por el planeta para matarnos a todos.


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Han excavado 20 metros por unas obras de rehablitacion de la cubierta?. Van a hacer un Parking subterraneo?.
> 
> Por otro lado, hace no se cuantos siglos, hacen un agujero de 20m para enterrar un sarcofago? Suena extraño!



Se ve obra hecha alrededor, un sótano que llegaba a 20mt?
La verdad que está confusa la noticia


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Sarcófagos de plomo en el siglo XIV? de que me suena...



De qué? De qué? Cuenta hijo de puta o solo quieres sobrevivir tú?


----------



## ShellShock (14 Abr 2022)

Mira, ya tienen una excusa para soltarnos una nueva peste o alguna mierda así.


----------



## tovarovsky (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> De qué? De qué? Cuenta hijo de puta o solo quieres sobrevivir tú?



A los de de Santiponce de Sevilla... Ratas Goyinas!! no abrais la caja de polomo si no quereis que se desate el caos!! Que no susocurra!! se salirán los espiritus malignos y os absorverán al infierno como en la pinicula de Jarrison For y el arcón perdido!!


----------



## ray merryman (14 Abr 2022)

Macron va a follarse a otra momia


----------



## 8=> (14 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> A los de de Santiponce de Sevilla...



Y eso qué es?? Vamos a morir todos??


----------



## Esse est deus (14 Abr 2022)

¡Qué casualidades!


----------



## Javito68 (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Lo abrirán en una cámara de aislamiento de alta seguridad con robocs y cristales desde donde los científricos mirarán las evoluciones.
> 
> Y de repente saldrá una criatura maligna romperá los cristales matará a los robocs y cientifricos y expandirá su simiente por el planeta para matarnos a todos.




Mira lo que ha pasado por abrir la tumba del Valle de los Caidos, y la famosa baraka….!


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Abr 2022)

Madre de dios otro atauz¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ diossssssss


----------



## Kenthomi (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## frenlib (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ederto (14 Abr 2022)

mi pronóstico: el sacrófago está a 2 metros. Eran las dos de la mañana y el becario llevaba 14 horas seguidas subiendo noticias, hacía dos redbules que veía doble cuando subió esto.


----------



## Bien boa (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (14 Abr 2022)

será de un poseído. Nos van a venir los demoños a pelito


----------



## Chihiro (14 Abr 2022)

He visto suficientes películas de terror como para saber que ahí dentro, hay un vampiro.


----------



## alas97 (14 Abr 2022)

En la serie "Strain" (la plaga) cuentan que a un faraon vampiro lo metieron en una caja de plomo para que no pudiera dar ordenes telepaticas a sus zombis y de ahí directo a un foso.

Fuera de broma, en cordoba también encontraron a un romano en una caja de plomo.









Descubren un sarcófago romano de plomo en Córdoba


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




historia.nationalgeographic.com.es





En época romanas las planchas de plomo estaba asociada al hades o infierno, pero NPI.

cuando chernobyl enterraban a los irradiados en cofres de plomo y encima vertían hormigón.









Los héroes olvidados de Chernóbil


Bomberos, ingenieros, policías, médicos... Los que se la jugaron en la central o están enterrados en ataúdes de plomo o están enfermos



www.abc.es





con la de notre dame también encontraron unas manos.















Encuentran un par de manos y un sarcófago debajo de la nave principal de Notre Dame - National Geographic en Español


Al descubrir un sarcófago de plomo, las obras de reconstrucción para la pira de Notre Dame tuvieron que frenarse por completo.




www.ngenespanol.com


----------



## damnit (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Lo abrirán en una cámara de aislamiento de alta seguridad con robocs y cristales desde donde los científricos mirarán las evoluciones.
> 
> Y de repente saldrá una criatura maligna romperá los cristales matará a los robocs y cientifricos y expandirá su simiente por el planeta para matarnos a todos.



la verdad es que de todo lo que nos ha pasado en los últimos dos años, que ahora vengan los zombis o Godzilla no debería sorprender a nadie ya


----------



## JimTonic (14 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> Lo abrirán en una cámara de aislamiento de alta seguridad con robocs y cristales desde donde los científricos mirarán las evoluciones.
> 
> Y de repente saldrá una criatura maligna romperá los cristales matará a los robocs y cientifricos y expandirá su simiente por el planeta para matarnos a todos.



Suena a cómo pedro Sánchez ganó las últimas elecciones


----------



## Ederto (14 Abr 2022)

Lo de los virus de los viejos tiempos ya lo advirtieron hace tiempo, cuando unos historiadores comentaron que iban a revisar las tapas de los libros de la biblioteca de Canterbury para buscar trozos de copias desechadas que podían tener información interesante. Alguien comentó que cuidadito con esos legajos, a ver si algún monje con la peste negra había tosido ahí en 1200 y estaba el bicho esperando su ocasión.


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Abr 2022)

Pero pon una encuesta hombre.

Yo voto por un fan de Nostradamus que descifrando sus predicciones vio que estallaría la III guerra mundial y se hizo su propio búnker. Pero se adelantó unos pocos años.

La otra opción factible son aliens.

PD actualizad el hilo


----------



## mmmarisa (14 Abr 2022)

El arca de la Alianza


----------



## Macabrón (14 Abr 2022)

Más miedo me da Maricron que un fiambre del siglo de catapum


----------



## Risitas (14 Abr 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Han excavado 20 metros por unas obras de rehablitacion de la cubierta?. Van a hacer un Parking subterraneo?.
> 
> Por otro lado, hace no se cuantos siglos, hacen un agujero de 20m para enterrar un sarcofago? Suena extraño!
> 
> Espero que no sea el origen de un nuevo timo plandemico. Espero que lleve mascarilla quien lo abra…



Supongo que lo harían para reforzar.


----------



## Dr. Mabite Levrette (14 Abr 2022)

Si es del siglo XIV podría ser la suegra de Macron.


----------



## BeKinGo (14 Abr 2022)

Yasta, como Marine Le Pen gane las elecciones, les tiran un biruh chungo de verdad, y la culpa es de abrir el sarcofago


----------



## Furymundo (14 Abr 2022)

venga va la nueva pandemia

vamos pfizer esta campaña es mejor que la de will smith
solo tienes que aprovechar la oportunidad.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (14 Abr 2022)

Opción 1: Unos nuevos centros comerciales estilo Simpson

Opción 2: Ultramegahipercovid para evitar a la malvada prorrusa antiOTAN Le Pen


----------



## ray merryman (14 Abr 2022)

Dr. Mabite Levrette dijo:


> Si es del siglo XIV podría ser la suegra de Macron.



O alguna ex


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Abr 2022)

es un vampiro de manual
probablemente uno de 4 generacion
por la localizacion apuesto a que es del clan lasombra

que se preparen en paris


----------



## Armando Bronca Segura666 (15 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> es un vampiro de manual
> probablemente uno de 4 generacion
> por la localizacion apuesto a que es del clan lasombra
> 
> que se preparen en paris



Pues un vampiro es una buena escusa para lo de los negros rebanapescuezos


----------



## podemita medio (15 Abr 2022)

A ver si sale un demonio.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Abr 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> A ver si sale un demonio.



ojala sea pazuzu, o el rey escarlata


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (15 Abr 2022)

La bestia de los eventos está ahí dentro fijo.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

"Indiana, nosotros sólo pasamos por la historia. Esto... Es historia."


----------



## Demi Grante (15 Abr 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Han excavado 20 metros por unas obras de rehablitacion de la cubierta?. Van a hacer un Parking subterraneo?.
> 
> Por otro lado, hace no se cuantos siglos, hacen un agujero de 20m para enterrar un sarcofago? Suena extraño!
> 
> Espero que no sea el origen de un nuevo timo plandemico. Espero que lleve mascarilla quien lo abra…



Lo pensé en un principio, pero hay que tener en cuenta que hay ciudades que contaban desde los tiempos de los romanos un sistema de catacumbas impresionante, incluso de 3 niveles.

Aunque viendo que Norte Damme está tan cerca del nivel del río Sena, cavarle 20 metros para abajo es cavar casi por debajo del nivel freático, que no creo que sean las mejores condiciones para tenerle en descanso eterno a un difunto, por mucha tumba de plomo que le pongas.







Una vez vi un documental de cómo en tiempos exploraban tumbas de una civilización que vivía antes de Cristo una en Afganistán, que enterraban a sus muertos en huecos inaccesibles en barrancos escarpados.

Por un lado era alucinante ver cómo unos supuestos follacabras hace 3000 años fueron capaces de escalar y colocar tumbas lugares que incluso a día de hoy serían de una tecnicidad compleja para alpinistas con materiales muy especializados.
Por otro lado, y más importante, que si se tomaron tantas molestias para enterrar a sus seres queridos por qué cojones estamos removiendo sus huesos. Qué desgraciados somos, somos unos carroñeros.


----------



## Xculo (15 Abr 2022)

A eso se dedican los arqueologos. Lo que más les gusta es profanar tumbas. Supongo que hasta alguno será necrofilico.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Por otro lado, y más importante, que si se tomaron tantas molestias para enterrar a sus seres queridos por qué cojones estamos removiendo sus huesos. Qué desgraciados somos, somos unos carroñeros.



Por interés científico. Es una causa noble.


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Por interés científico. Es una causa noble.



De noble nada. Lo noble es respetar los muertos y las creencias. 
¿Mola descubrir el tesoro de Tutankamón? Tiene que ser un pelotazo mejor que tu mejor polvo. Pero a fin de cuentas más que por la ciencia el expolio se hace por el morbo.

Tú ponte en el lugar de esos que cuando enterraron a un ser querido fue para que pasaran la eternidad en el sitio sagrado que eligieron, con las pompas ropas y ritos propios del funeral, con los objetos valiosos que consiguieron reunir para mostrarle el mayor de los respetos. Que venga un científico y escarbe esa tumba, remueva el cadáver y que robe todos los objetos valiosos para que los cuelguen en un museo... Yo con mi oro hago lo que quiero, no veo justo que un tipo 2000 años después me lo robe por interés científico. Hasta cierto punto me parecería razonable documentar una tumba, pero que luego se deje todo tal y como se encontró (impensable ya con los saqueadores arqueológicos).

Y llegados al punto de la absoluta falta de respeto a los muertos, me remito a las momias egipcias sacadas por miles de sus tumbas hace más de un siglo que eran vendidas sobre todo en Europa para crear toda clase de potingues. Es una absoluta decadencia


----------



## Pocochochó (15 Abr 2022)

Es el rey escorpión que vendra con su ejercito de ultratumba a matar a Ramsés IV. Me ha venido un dejaviu de esos


----------



## ComTrololo (15 Abr 2022)

Es el guion de Dracula 2001


----------



## kicorv (15 Abr 2022)

Armando Bronca Segura666 dijo:


> Yo no lo abriría el último ataúd de plomo que recuerdo se abrió contenía una víctima de la gripe española y desde entonces hay mucha gripecilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Virus sanos que sobreviven 500 años en un ataúd bajo tierra. Si si.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Virus sanos que sobreviven 500 años en un ataúd bajo tierra. Si si.







__





Analisis - Fiebre hemorrágica de CRIMEA-congo, la peste negra se originó en CRIMEA, laboratorios de bioarmas al lado de CRIMEA...


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/historia-alternativa-la-peste-negra-fue-creada-artificialmente-en-ucrania-hace-5-siglos.1723226/# AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @elgatochimpliflinguir




www.burbuja.info




!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Lo de los virus de los viejos tiempos ya lo advirtieron hace tiempo, cuando unos historiadores comentaron que iban a revisar las tapas de los libros de la biblioteca de Canterbury para buscar trozos de copias desechadas que podían tener información interesante. Alguien comentó que cuidadito con esos legajos, a ver si algún monje con la peste negra había tosido ahí en 1200 y estaba el bicho esperando su ocasión.



Pues se cura con antibióticos. Fíjate tú.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pues se cura con antibióticos. Fíjate tú.



antibiotico es para bacterias tendria que ser antivirico


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Abr 2022)

Pepe no te chutes grafeno dijo:


> antibiotico es para bacterias tendria que ser antivirico



La peste es causada por una bacteria.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Abr 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> La peste es causada por una bacteria.



expon tus teorias en mi post, vill





__





Analisis - Fiebre hemorrágica de CRIMEA-congo, la peste negra se originó en CRIMEA, laboratorios de bioarmas al lado de CRIMEA...


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/historia-alternativa-la-peste-negra-fue-creada-artificialmente-en-ucrania-hace-5-siglos.1723226/# AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! @elgatochimpliflinguir




www.burbuja.info


----------



## jaimitoabogado (15 Abr 2022)

Madre mia , con lo caro que esta el plomo


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Abr 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Han excavado 20 metros por unas obras de rehablitacion de la cubierta?. Van a hacer un Parking subterraneo?.
> 
> Por otro lado, hace no se cuantos siglos, hacen un agujero de 20m para enterrar un sarcofago? Suena extraño!
> 
> Espero que no sea el origen de un nuevo timo plandemico. Espero que lleve mascarilla quien lo abra…



Reforzar cimientos. En la edad media a la gente importante la enterraban a grandes profundidades.


----------



## España1 (15 Abr 2022)

Eso no conviene abrirlo, nada bueno puede haber


----------



## daesrd (15 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si es del s.XIV igual contiene una víctima de la peste bubónica.



Uf, lo que faltaba, estarán buscando la nueva excusa para la siguiente plandemia??


----------



## pandillero (15 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Después de muchos análisis pagados con dinero público, el informe final dirá que murió de saturnismo.



Un huevo colgando y el otro lo mismo.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (15 Abr 2022)

Si no encuentran residente les regalamos antonio sanchez,eso sí que es una momia.


----------



## Sistémico (15 Abr 2022)

Tom Cruise ha comprado los derechos de la película. Después del ultimo bodrio, actuando como un adolescente con 50 años largos, persiguiendo a una ninfómana demoníaca momificada. 
El título debería ser: "La momia. Regreso a casa". Con nuestro amado Tom, abriendo el sarcófago de plomo, entrar en su interior y cerrar la tapa para sellarlo definitivamente.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (15 Abr 2022)

Sistémico dijo:


> Tom Cruise ha comprado los derechos de la película. Después del ultimo bodrio, actuando como un adolescente con 50 años largos, persiguiendo a una ninfómana demoníaca momificada.
> El título debería ser: "La momia. Regreso a casa". Con nuestro amado Tom, abriendo el sarcófago de plomo, entrar en su interior y cerrar la tapa para sellarlo definitivamente.



¿La Momia no es la mujer de Macron?


----------



## Nefersen (15 Abr 2022)

¿Con qué permiso lo abren? ¿Han consultado a la familia?


----------



## derepen (15 Abr 2022)

Apuesto por Hitler o Elvis.


----------



## Barspin (15 Abr 2022)

250-300 pavos en chatarra mínimo. En 10 minutos te traigo un camioncete con dos fortachones y aquí no se ha visto nada. Que no era un ataud jefe, eran las tuberías viejas de la vecina.


----------



## otroyomismo (15 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Lo pensé en un principio, pero hay que tener en cuenta que hay ciudades que contaban desde los tiempos de los romanos un sistema de catacumbas impresionante, incluso de 3 niveles.
> 
> Aunque viendo que Norte Damme está tan cerca del nivel del río Sena, cavarle 20 metros para abajo es cavar casi por debajo del nivel freático, que no creo que sean las mejores condiciones para tenerle en descanso eterno a un difunto, por mucha tumba de plomo que le pongas.
> 
> ...




supongo que es demasiado pedir que recuerdes minimamente el titulo, no?

gracias de todos modos


----------



## Ederto (15 Abr 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pues se cura con antibióticos. Fíjate tú.



Y si lo que hay es un virus?


----------



## hefesto (15 Abr 2022)

Que se encuentre un sarcofago dentro de una catedral es lo mas natural.Si hubiera tenido mas dinero estaria mas arriba,el hombre solo pudo pagar un entierro en el sotano.


----------



## usuario baneado (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1025611
> 
> 
> "Indiana, nosotros sólo pasamos por la historia. Esto... Es historia."



Ignoraba que los RPG existían en el 1936.


----------



## pepecling (15 Abr 2022)

Long-term nuclear waste warning messages - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## El guardaespaldas (15 Abr 2022)

No me extrañaría que dentro encontrarán una edición manuscrita del Corán, lo que demostraría que Notre Dame se construyó sobre una mezquita preexistente y que, por tanto, los musulmanes tienen derecho a toda Francia


----------



## perrosno (15 Abr 2022)

Ahí está enterrado Dracula, van a llegar los zombis vivientes y el mileniarismo va a llegarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## tovarovsky (15 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> De noble nada. Lo noble es respetar los muertos y las creencias.
> ¿Mola descubrir el tesoro de Tutankamón? Tiene que ser un pelotazo mejor que tu mejor polvo. Pero a fin de cuentas más que por la ciencia el expolio se hace por el morbo.
> 
> Tú ponte en el lugar de esos que cuando enterraron a un ser querido fue para que pasaran la eternidad en el sitio sagrado que eligieron, con las pompas ropas y ritos propios del funeral, con los objetos valiosos que consiguieron reunir para mostrarle el mayor de los respetos. Que venga un científico y escarbe esa tumba, remueva el cadáver y que robe todos los objetos valiosos para que los cuelguen en un museo... Yo con mi oro hago lo que quiero, no veo justo que un tipo 2000 años después me lo robe por interés científico. Hasta cierto punto me parecería razonable documentar una tumba, pero que luego se deje todo tal y como se encontró (impensable ya con los saqueadores arqueológicos).
> ...



El 98% de los profanadores y ladrones de tumbas mal llamados arqueólogos son nacidos en la isla de los piratas. Los hijos de la gran bretaña han sido, son y serán auténticos ladrones pues lo llevan en su ADN


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (15 Abr 2022)

Dejadle en paz.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (15 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Y si lo que hay es un virus?



Pues muerte y destrucción.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> De noble nada. Lo noble es respetar los muertos y las creencias.



Me parece una postura emocional, irracional. Sin estudiar restos humanos sería imposible desentrañar los misterios de la evolución humana y la cronología de su dispersión por la Tierra.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me parece una postura emocional, irracional. Sin estudiar restos humanos sería imposible desentrañar los misterios de la evolución humana y la cronología de su dispersión por la Tierra.



Evolucion humana? 
Sin eslabon perdido?
La diferencia entre negros y blancos que deberia ser consideradas especies distintas?
O la teoria de cuna en Africa descartada?
O el hecho de que el RH- sea recesivo y sea inexplicable a nivel evolutivo?

De que teoria incompleta, no probada y bastante poco plausible nos hablas?


----------



## automono (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me parece una postura emocional, irracional. Sin estudiar restos humanos sería imposible desentrañar los misterios de la evolución humana y la cronología de su dispersión por la Tierra.



en parte si, pero cuando son ruinas donde solo hay piedras, no se les presta tanta atencion. 
En el tema tumbas, siempre van a por joyas, oro, todo lo que sea brillante...


----------



## Charidemo (15 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Evolucion humana?
> Sin eslabon perdido?
> La diferencia entre negros y blancos que deberia ser consideradas especies distintas?
> O la teoria de cuna en Africa descartada?
> ...



RH- negativo es recesivo pero no tiene que ver con lo de inexplicable evolutivamente. Hay mutaciones que son recurrentes, no ocurren una sola vez sino que se repiten en el tiempo.
Como diría un expresidente del gobierno:
"Is very dificult todo esto"


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (15 Abr 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> RH- negativo es recesivo pero no tiene que ver con lo de inexplicable evolutivamente. Hay mutaciones que son recurrentes, no ocurren una sola vez sino que se repiten en el tiempo.
> Como diría un expresidente del gobierno:
> "Is very dificult todo esto"



No se Rick, me sabe mal decirte esto porque es de cuck cientipollas, pero pasame la fuente en la que te apoyes para decir que el RH- siendo recesivo puede surgir espontaneamente.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (15 Abr 2022)

Debe ser Apocalipsis
Él reunirá a todos los mutantes vacunados para luchar contra los purasangre


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

automono dijo:


> en parte si, pero cuando son ruinas donde solo hay piedras, no se les presta tanta atencion.
> En el tema tumbas, siempre van a por joyas, oro, todo lo que sea brillante...



No siempre. No por ejemplo en el caso del _Homo floresiensis_, uno de los hallazgos más sorprendentes, inesperados, de nuestro tiempo. ¿En qué mente cabe decir que los vuelvan a enterrar y no los estudien?


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Evolucion humana?



Ya ya, la creación humana para los abrahámicos. Ya sabemos por dónde van los tiros.


----------



## Ederto (15 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> El 98% de los profanadores y ladrones de tumbas mal llamados arqueólogos son nacidos en la isla de los piratas. Los hijos de la gran bretaña han sido, son y serán auténticos ladrones pues lo llevan en su ADN



Mucho me parece ese 98%, que también hubo arqueólogos franceses y alemanes pa parar un tren. Especialmente egiptólogos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Abr 2022)

Es más creíble una nueva peste por culpa del sarcófago que por el murciélago que se comió crudo un chino en Wuhan , puesto que de haberlo cocinado habría matado los virus.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (15 Abr 2022)

Seguro que ahí dentro está enterrado el primer transexual francés de la historia.


----------



## Charidemo (15 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> No se Rick, me sabe mal decirte esto porque es de cuck cientipollas, pero pasame la fuente en la que te apoyes para decir que el RH- siendo recesivo puede surgir espontaneamente.



De hecho todas las mutaciones son espontáneas.
Un poco más descrito:
El RH- no implica no tener proteínas de RH sino que estas han sufrido una variación en su estructura. Una estructura proteica determinada con miles de aminoácidos que de vez en cuando sufre mutaciones.


----------



## Ederto (15 Abr 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> De hecho todas las mutaciones son espontáneas.
> Un poco más descrito:
> El RH- no implica no tener proteínas de RH sino que estas han sufrido una variación en su estructura. Una estructura proteica determinada con miles de aminoácidos que de vez en cuando sufre mutaciones.



Muy muy muy de vez en cuando. Que suceda eso es más raro que un chino con rizos (eso también sería una mutación).


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

Hablan del sarcófago en 15:30.

Con una cámara ya han visto dentro pelos y hojas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Abr 2022)

Maldición del faraón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Demi Grante (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me parece una postura emocional, irracional. Sin estudiar restos humanos sería imposible desentrañar los misterios de la evolución humana y la cronología de su dispersión por la Tierra.



Es un tanto contradictorio, si quieres estudiar la Historia de la Humanidad mediante la remoción de una tumba destruyes la esencia, que es el entierro tal y como fue concebido y en el lugar original en el que fue depositado.

Veo razonable estudiar una tumba de interés arqueológico, desmantelar tumbas es lo que no me parece bien. Y lamentablemente, una vez que descubres una tumba ya queda constancia de localización y corre el riesgo a ser expoliada.

Imagínate tú mover 2 millones de bloques de entre 4 y 20 toneladas de peso para construir la mayor de las pirámides para enterrar al emperador más grande de Egipto para el descanso eterno y que te asalten la tumba. Y lo que es peor, imagínate que para evitar que te expolien la tumba te construyen un sarcófago en un lugar remoto y bien escondido y para evitar que algún día te expolien la tumba asesinan a todos los que participaron en la construcción. Y todo para que un par de milenios más tarde descubran la tumba, saquen al muerto y a todas sus joyas y las tengan expuestas para que cualquier paleto del mundo pueda verlo en cualquier exposición que se monte por el planeta.

Eso de quitarle las joyas a un muerto es un exoolio. Es estafar a los muertos. Para eso que hubieran incinerado al muerto y todas las figuras de oro convertirlas en lingotes y a tomar por culo cualquier vestigio del pasado. No hay respeto por las civilizaciones pasadas.


----------



## tixel (15 Abr 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Pues no sé yo....
> Quienes lo pusieron ahí ( a 20 metros de profundidad ) y en un sarcófago de plomo.....
> 
> Igual NO QUERÍAN que nadie lo encontrara y abriera.



Pero los de ahora son más listos y piensan que los de antes eran idiotas.


----------



## tixel (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me parece una postura emocional, irracional. Sin estudiar restos humanos sería imposible desentrañar los misterios de la evolución humana y la cronología de su dispersión por la Tierra.



Con evolución humana a que te refieres. ¿A las vicisitudes de la humanidad desde hace milenios o a las tonterías sin fundamento ni ninguna prueba darwinistas.?


----------



## tixel (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ya ya, la creación humana para los abrahámicos. Ya sabemos por dónde van los tiros.



No solo los abrahámicos, sino cualquier persona con criterio y sin la cabeza comida con cuentos sin ningún fundamento. O sea que no te pases de listo, porque eres tu el que está en el lado de los tontos.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (15 Abr 2022)

Charidemo dijo:


> De hecho todas las mutaciones son espontáneas.
> Un poco más descrito:
> El RH- no implica no tener proteínas de RH sino que estas han sufrido una variación en su estructura. Una estructura proteica determinada con miles de aminoácidos que de vez en cuando sufre mutaciones.



Si, pero no se mantienen sin ser dominantes, piensa que para que se mantenga una mutacion recesiva tendria que ser espontanea y simultanea. No tiene sentido.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Ya ya, la creación humana para los abrahámicos. Ya sabemos por dónde van los tiros.



Sin eslabon perdido?
La diferencia entre negros y blancos que deberia ser consideradas especies distintas?
O la teoria de cuna en Africa descartada?
O el hecho de que el RH- sea recesivo y sea inexplicable a nivel evolutivo?

De que teoria incompleta, no probada y bastante poco plausible nos hablas?


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Con evolución humana a que te refieres. ¿A las vicisitudes de la humanidad desde hace milenios o a las tonterías sin fundamento ni ninguna prueba darwinistas.?



Pues a todo lo que se conoce desde el _Australopithecus_ hasta nuestro tiempo.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> Sin eslabon perdido?
> La diferencia entre negros y blancos que deberia ser consideradas especies distintas?
> O la teoria de cuna en Africa descartada?
> O el hecho de que el RH- sea recesivo y sea inexplicable a nivel evolutivo?
> ...



Conozco la posición abrahámica al respecto.


----------



## Mark_ (15 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> y para evitar que algún día te expolien la tumba asesinan a todos los que participaron en la construcción.



Que le den por culo a los huesos y todo el oro de todos esos faraones megalomanos que mataron a miles de esclavos y no esclavos solo para construirse esas tumbas de la hostia. 

No entiendo la debilidad que tiene el ser humano por admirar y glorificar a criminales e hijos de puta y olvidar o relegar a un segundo plano a los que contribuyeron al progreso humano sin necesidad de cometer atrocidades.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No siempre. No por ejemplo en el caso del _Homo floresiensis_, uno de los hallazgos más sorprendentes, inesperados, de nuestro tiempo. ¿En qué mente cabe decir que los vuelvan a enterrar y no los estudien?



Que tiene de sorprendente encontrar hombres bajitos en una isla?


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Eso de quitarle las joyas a un muerto es un exoolio. Es estafar a los muertos. Para eso que hubieran incinerado al muerto y todas las figuras de oro convertirlas en lingotes y a tomar por culo cualquier vestigio del pasado. No hay respeto por las civilizaciones pasadas.



Es razonable discutir el destino de las joyas, del oro. Ahora bien, investigar, estudiar, descubrir, nunca puede estar de más.


----------



## tixel (15 Abr 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Pues a todo lo que se conoce desde el _Australopithecus_ hasta nuestro tiempo.



O sea nada. Lo único que se conoce es desde Sumeria a aquí, el resto no llegan ni a bobadas.


----------



## ShellShock (15 Abr 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ojala sea pazuzu, o el rey escarlata



Me gusta más lo que decías arriba. Un Montano o Boukephos que destruyese ya de una puta vez esta sociedad decadente sería digno de ver.


----------



## octopodiforme (15 Abr 2022)

tixel dijo:


> O sea nada. Lo único que se conoce es desde Sumeria a aquí, el resto no llegan ni a bobadas.



Y además en la Biblia no pone eso. Lo sé. Conozco la posición abrahámica.


----------



## remerus (15 Abr 2022)

Es de plomo para la radiacion.


----------



## socrates99 (15 Abr 2022)

Dracula


----------



## djvan (15 Abr 2022)

Han descubierto el búnker del primer preparacionista de la historia… ya tenéis donde peregrinar


----------



## W.Morgan (15 Abr 2022)

Vampìro dentro fijo.


----------



## Sputnik (15 Abr 2022)

Vereis cuando despierten a la mayor hechicera luciferina que vieron los tiempos

No dejaran las cositas tranquilas joder.....


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Abr 2022)

Toda la ciudad de Paris está encima de un inmenso cementerio.


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Lo de los virus de los viejos tiempos ya lo advirtieron hace tiempo, cuando unos historiadores comentaron que iban a revisar las tapas de los libros de la biblioteca de Canterbury para buscar trozos de copias desechadas que podían tener información interesante. Alguien comentó que cuidadito con esos legajos, a ver si algún monje con la peste negra había tosido ahí en 1200 y estaba el bicho esperando su ocasión.



Somos los supervivientes de los afectados por la peste negra, ergo tenemos las defensas en nuestro codigo genetico. Como mucho moririan panchis poco mezclados.


----------



## Ederto (15 Abr 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Somos los supervivientes de los afectados por la peste negra, ergo tenemos las defensas en nuestro codigo genetico. Como mucho moririan panchis poco mezclados.



Ya. Me da que esas defensas llevan fuera de circulación una temporada.


----------



## Jake el perro (15 Abr 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Han excavado 20 metros por unas obras de rehablitacion de la cubierta?. Van a hacer un Parking subterraneo?.
> 
> Por otro lado, hace no se cuantos siglos, hacen un agujero de 20m para enterrar un sarcofago? Suena extraño!
> 
> Espero que no sea el origen de un nuevo timo plandemico. Espero que lleve mascarilla quien lo abra…



Yo espero que el muerto también lleve mascarilla


----------



## automono (15 Abr 2022)

lo que no acabo de entender porque cada vez que excavas a gran profundidad (10/15m) en todas las ciudades salen restos de.todo tipo, edificaciones... 
que pasa, que cuando la ciudad se volvia vieja le metian varias toneladas de tierra , recalificaban y volvian a construir encima? 
No pillo el proceso por el que quedan enterradas con el paso de siglos (no hablo de tumbas obviamente)


----------



## Sunwukung (15 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Lo de los virus de los viejos tiempos ya lo advirtieron hace tiempo, cuando unos historiadores comentaron que iban a revisar las tapas de los libros de la biblioteca de Canterbury para buscar trozos de copias desechadas que podían tener información interesante. Alguien comentó que cuidadito con esos legajos, a ver si algún monje con la peste negra había tosido ahí en 1200 y estaba el bicho esperando su ocasión.



Ya hay que ser subnormal para todavía creer en estás subnormaladas sin fundamento científico alguno.


----------



## n_flamel (15 Abr 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Sarcófagos de plomo en el siglo XIV? incendio premeditado para tener acceso a zonas antes prohibidas? *en el afoto se ven lo que parecen canalizaciones antiguas* de aguas fecales alrededor del supuesto ataud.



En efecto lo dice el artículo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Abr 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Después de muchos análisis pagados con dinero público, el informe final dirá que murió de saturnismo.



no pierda la esperanza de que sea una mujer y se pueda imputar un crimen de género, que en el S XIV había mucho micromachismo


----------



## Papo de luz (16 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Ya. Me da que esas defensas llevan fuera de circulación una temporada.



Bueno, fue su decision. El interes arqueologico debe primar.


----------



## JoseGZ (16 Abr 2022)

Igual hay que moverlo a conspiraciones para explicar porque la aristocracia se hace entrrrar en ataudes de plomo El Duque de Edimburgo será enterrado en un ataúd de roble y plomo hecho 30 años atrás 





__





Los mausoleos reales y la cripta – Capilla Real de Granada







capillarealgranada.com


----------



## n_flamel (16 Abr 2022)

JoseGZ dijo:


> Igual hay que moverlo a conspiraciones para explicar porque la aristocracia se hace entrrrar en ataudes de plomo El Duque de Edimburgo será enterrado en un ataúd de roble y plomo hecho 30 años atrás
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde luego el tema da para teorías conspiranoicas. La noticia dice "revestido de plomo", me resulta extraño que en este caso más reciente el plomo fuera visible y envolviera el ataúd de madera, entendéis que era así, no?


----------



## Furymundo (16 Abr 2022)

automono dijo:


> lo que no acabo de entender porque cada vez que excavas a gran profundidad (10/15m) en todas las ciudades salen restos de.todo tipo, edificaciones...
> que pasa, que cuando la ciudad se volvia vieja le metian varias toneladas de tierra , recalificaban y volvian a construir encima?
> No pillo el proceso por el que quedan enterradas con el paso de siglos (no hablo de tumbas obviamente)





jaja
ahora tengo que buscar el documental conspiranoico ese 

miralo en youtube  que es una lista de videos

una autentica fumada. pero y si si ?


----------

